

Social media blamed for rising divorce rates - ElvisMa
http://socialbrandwatch.com/social-media-being-blamed-for-divorce-rates/

======
Kluny
"In cases he has handed, extramarital affairs often are caused by social
networks 50% of these times."

Way to avoid responsibility, China. The only way to prevent cheating is to not
cheat.

------
shiggerino
Would it be too much to ask for them to put the social media adoption rate in
the chart as well?

